# The Ultimate Dubai, Shanghai & Beijing



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

*Some Dubai*

Sheikh Zayed Rd - Rose Rotana Suites, 72F Hotel, 333m





























Dubai Marina - Marina Pinnacle, 67F Res, 260m  











Dubai Marina - Ocean Heights, 82F Res, 310m


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

the Burj al Alam looks fantastic! that and the dubai marina are the projects i am interested about in dubai.


----------



## matt_sbs (Apr 27, 2005)

some very interesting projects underway, china has some large projects planned


----------



## niels1 (Jun 3, 2006)

It looks like they will build a 3 higher building next to Jinmao in shanghai Pudong

see move:
mms://msnbc.wmod.llnwd.net/fc/a275/e1/video/100/c_otm_shangai_060510.asf#0;1.000;0;0;1:2;2:2

just copy in internet explorer


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

nice thread


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*INFINITY TOWER, 80 storeys Res, 330m - DUBAI* 



















*THE TORCH, 84 storeys Res, 345m - DUBAI* 











*PRINCESS TOWER, 107F Res, 420m - DUBAI - TALLEST RESIDENTIAL BLDG IN THE WORLD* 










*
AL SHARQ TOWER, 76F Res, 342m - DUBAI *


















*SHEIKH HASHER TOWER, 62F Hotel, 291m - DUBAI*


----------



## v:zero (Aug 8, 2005)

Please give us a break with the Dubai projects, we have seen it all .. LOL jking


----------



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

*Upcoming Shanghai*

[Originally posted by forumers at SSP]


Proposed B6 Plot - 194m/36F


























B2-5, Marryland, 41 floors and height, u/c










X1-5, Hopson Plaza, 33f 180m, u/c










Development Tower, 55f 265m, u/c










B1-1, B1-4, Ping An Financial Tower, 39f 170m, planned










X3-2, Unknown name (Pei Partnership Architects), 48f 200m+, planned
(Earlier proposal)








X3-2, Unknown name (Pei Partnership Archtects), 48f 200m+, planned
(Newer proposal)










Plot X-2 SHKP Project - 320m.70F/Y2011: 








http://www.portmanusa.com/work_in_pr...orth_bund.html


NORTH BUND INTERNATIONAL CRUISE TERMINAL  










XUJIAHUI SQUARE & NEW BUSINESS CENTER


















Lujiazui-Itochu Building (U/C now)


























Lujiazui supertall Proposal 1 at the Z3-2 plot  
















Proposal 2










Fudu Mansion Tower (Proposed X3-3 Plot)










Other Proposals/Approved/UC..???



















Puxi Shangri-la Hotel, in Jingan district close to Park Place and the Plaza 66






















































Proposed tower at Nanjing Road



























HongYi Building, next to Shanghai World Plaza









The Pudong Hotel









Located in Pudong, Century Avenue









Renderings of the future North Bund Shanghai

























A residential tower behind Skyline Mansion - 177m/43F.


----------



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

Source: avcellvs [at SSP]

*The Shanghai KISS*

A British based team lead by Alsop Design and Arup are to create a landmark structure to attract visitors to the World Expo 2010. Located on the Puxi side of the Huangpu River, the 250 m tall “Towering Kiss” will offer panoramic views over the historic Bund and the ‘Bladerunner’ vista of Pudong. 

Alsop Director Stephen Pimbley outlines the project, “The sculptural tower is set to rotate every 4 hours whilst a series of visitor pods travel up and around the legs offering unique and exciting views which will be forever changing as the kiss rotates and as the city of Shanghai evolves.”






































*WaiTanYuan Redevelopment - "Shanghai Bund de Rockefeller Group"*
http://www.rockgroupdevelopment.com/shanghai/shanghai.html


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

...crazyness


----------



## firewater (Jun 18, 2006)

I love the China Ping An Insurance building for Shanghai


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow, every single one of those Shanghai towers are great! So I'd presume that there is actually much more being built around the city such as res towers, etc.

These towers have been reduced though haven't they? They're not supertall anymore











I love the first proposal for the plot next to jin mao and SWFC, the 2nd I'm not too keen on. There's a video aswell showing a tower taller than both of them planned for that spot.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

This may be the most complete ranking of Shanghai's +200m you will find. Several projects are missing though.











Dubai is going to be the king for decades, but its boom wont last beyond 2010-2015. However, Chinese cities will go on building tons of supertalls for decades. Some of those cities will surpass Dubai sooner or later. Dubai deserves a recognized reign though, enjoy it.

I think that China Mainland combined has more supertall developments than all Middle Eastern cities anyway. I might be confused, don't know.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the complete earth is ONE Skyscraperboom.


----------



## oriental_horizon (Aug 28, 2005)

Asia is undergoing a construction bonanza. Dubai's got lots of money to spend on mega projects. I think Dubai will have so much office space in the future, the rental market will be bad. 

China is still growing so rapidly, who knows what the skyline will look like in the next 5 years with all that construction going on.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Some of the greatest skyscrapers on the planet here!!! And the best bit, not a single Amercian city can touch it! :lol: It's about time China put itself on the map and as for Dubai... that's just a miracle for a 30 year old city! :eek2: No wonder some fans of Dubai might be accused of boastfulness or cheerleading! Too f**king right they are!! 30 YEAR OLD CITY!!! and look at it, with so much more to come....


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Naz UK said:


> Some of the greatest skyscrapers on the planet here!!! And the best bit, not a single Amercian city can touch it! :lol: It's about time China put itself on the map and as for Dubai... that's just a miracle for a 30 year old city! :eek2: No wonder some fans of Dubai might be accused of boastfulness or cheerleading! Too f**king right they are!! 30 YEAR OLD CITY!!! and look at it, with so much more to come....


Interesting, similiar to Shenzhen, which is 27 year old?


----------



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

*Shanghai Updates*

*Source/credit: Slugbelch of SkyscraperPage Forum*
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=36298

*Present Shanghai at Night*









*The Future of Pudong*



























*Shanghai SWFC*



















Anyone with Beijing and Dubai latest?


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

Dubai

Four Seasons 
320 m 72 floors









Diamond Gate Office Towers, DIFC
(look to be around 340 meters)


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

more Dubai

Anantara Hotel (JLT)
44+49+44 floors



















Canal Point


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

even more Dubai

Trump International Hotel and Tower
48 floors (250m ?)














Almas Tower
69 floors 360 m


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

Dubai
some more Business Bay Towers besides Burj Al Alam

The Skyscraper
65f 330 m

















[/QUOTE]

Emirates Park Towers
2x 77f 395 m



















Vision Tower
60f 260 m




























Ubora Towers
56F + 16F 256 m


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll repost posts 39 and 40 incase they weren't loading on the previous page.

post 39.


TowerPower said:


> Dubai
> 
> Four Seasons
> 320 m 72 floors
> ...


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

40.


TowerPower said:


> more Dubai
> 
> Anantara Hotel (JLT)
> 44+49+44 floors
> ...


----------



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone with the latest from Dubai, Shanghai and Beijing to share?


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

ahhh that Emirates Park Towers design looks sexy!


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Kiss Shanghai  










airport in rain.










night of shanghai














































shanghai covered sunlight










lujiazui in autum 


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

it seems only shanghai and dubai
beijing only has the CCTV
I am jealous


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

bonivison said:


> it seems only shanghai and dubai
> beijing only has the CCTV
> I am jealous


Don't be jealous, Bejing has something Shanghai and Dubai cannot buy with money ... and that is history and a sooooo much culture!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I love this picture:


----------



## Kronoz (Feb 2, 2007)

*MMMMMmmmmmm*

dubai: new york-miami beach "fusion"??? :nuts:


----------



## Kronoz (Feb 2, 2007)

*MMMMMmmmmmm I*

dubai: new york-miami beach "fusion"??? :nuts:


----------



## jaetguz (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh my god!!!..Thanx u god for all your wonderful arkitekts!!!!>..they rock!!...jajaja..that burj dubai tower is simply amazing!!..wow!!


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

Beijing is not one of them, it's not even a skyscraper sort of city in China, please rule it out.


----------



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

Very nice pics !!! Thanx guys!!!\\

Okie, from today onwards we'll just rule out Beijing? Since not much of Beijing have been posted here.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

YelloPerilo said:


> Don't be jealous, Bejing has something Shanghai and Dubai cannot buy with money ... and that is history and a sooooo much culture!


Well... Shanghai (though not comparable to Beijing) has been an important city since the 19th century.


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Garfieldfan (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow. Maybe by 2010 these cities are the best yet and Dubai is a cool place for it's artitechture.
Besides, Burj Dubai is twice as tall than all the building.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Amazing buildings!


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Shanghai boom


----------

